# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Không mở được Vietkey!

## chotoidi

Máy nhà tớ có vấn đề hay sao ấy! Khi bật yahoo thì hok thể nào bật được Vietkey. Có bạn nào bít thì giúp tớ với!

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

Bạn ạ! nếu đã không mở được vietkey thì nó chắc đã bị lỗi rồi,bạn có thể xóa bỏ để cài lại hoặc nếu muốn nhanh chóng sử dumhj thì bạn vào
http://download.com.vn mà download unicode về mà dùng nhanh lắm.

----------


## yugowolf

> Bạn ạ! nếu đã không mở được vietkey thì nó chắc đã bị lỗi rồi,bạn có thể xóa bỏ để cài lại hoặc nếu muốn nhanh chóng sử dumhj thì bạn vào
> http://download.com.vn mà download unicode về mà dùng nhanh lắm.


Bạn cho tớ hỏi Unicode hay Unikey? Tớ tắt yahoo thì mở Vietkey bình thường mà! Có gì bạn trả lời chi tiết hơn giúp tớ nhé!

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

unikey bạn àh !

----------

